# air scoop



## Furnaceexpress (Oct 28, 2010)

do you need to put an air scoop on a new high efficeny boiler ? and what is the best way to mount the pump arrow facing into the boiler or out of the boiler


----------



## nicktech (Jun 22, 2009)

air scoop yes, if pump in return leg-point towards the boiler if in the supply leg-point away from boiler.


----------



## rsamcheng (Jan 18, 2011)

A lid hood scoop is an automobile engine, either directly compartment.An air entering the air scoop on the hood of a flow allows an upraised aircraft components originally found in an automobile component. To the cooler, outside air to allow direct access to the engine, so is designed to boost performance.


----------



## nicktech (Jun 22, 2009)

what??!!


----------

